

Former Intel Chairman Andy Grove pushes electric cars - kungfudoi
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/n/a/2008/06/29/financial/f105110D73.DTL

======
aggieben
Good article, but I'm not sure what this means:

    
    
      In the latest edition of The American, published by the 
      American Enterprise Institute, Grove writes that the 
      beauty of electric power is its ability to be produced 
      through multiple sources such as coal, wind and nuclear, 
      and its "stickiness" — it can be transported only over 
      land.
    

What do they mean by _stickiness_ , and that electricity can only be
transported over land? What is he talking about?

